# Happy Birthday, bethzaring



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 31, 2018)

It may be a day late (and a lot more than a dollar short), but no less sincere.
Wishing you a happy birthday - hope you have a great year!


----------



## msmofet (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy birthday Beth.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy belated birthday, Beth! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Nov 1, 2018)

Happy Birthday Beth !!

Josie


----------



## buckytom (Nov 1, 2018)

The happiest of birtdays to you, beth.

_(Geez, CG gets one job and slacks off right away...)_


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 1, 2018)

Happy birthday, Beth!  Wishing a wonderful upcoming year for you and yours.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 1, 2018)

buckytom said:


> ..._(Geez, CG gets one job and slacks off right away...)_


You know what they say about if you want a job done right...: Hey, if you want the job...

The only place I can see birthdays is on the laptop. If I never use it during a day, I can't see if there are any birthdays. Tuesday must have been a tablet/cellphone kind of day. It's the best way for me to limit my screen time and get real stuff done.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 1, 2018)

Hope you had a great birthday Beth, and have your best year ever.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks everybody!  

We have the potential to have an interesting year.  I haven't mentioned this before here, but we put our house on the market to sell four months ago.  A house in the city limits is on the market an average of seven months before it sells.  Not a good time to be selling, but the good news is I have been able to can over 200 jars of food from my garden.   The reason we are selling is our house was designed and built for one person and we have two here now!  Our house is 2 bedrooms, one bath, no garage and 1200 sq ft.  We are looking for a three bedroom, 2 bath, 2 car garage with at least one acre.  Aren't we supposed to double our sq. footage in our late 60"s?!  I am so tired of keeping the house show ready and the canning does not help with that!  So stay tuned for our next adventure!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 2, 2018)

Oops, missed this! Happy Birthday, Beth!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 2, 2018)

bethzaring said:


> ...I am so tired of keeping the house show ready...


Truth! I hope the market picks up for you - even if that "pick up" is your home being the only one that sells. Good luck - eventually you will be able to resume a normal life.


----------

